# Wood Duck Nesting Box Plan



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 9, 2009)

For those of you that want to build your own boxes, here is a plan I have drawn and used for about 7 years. Works very well. I put most all my boxes on trees and either use a hanger on top or drill a hole and hang then put a screw in the bottom for stability. The access door is on the front and makes it an ease to clean out.


Also forgot to mention when you build your nest boxes DO NOT put wire on the inside of the front for the ducklings to get out. You should cut small slits about 1" apart from the floor to the door hole. If using rough sawn lumber this usually isn't necessary. Studies have found that the duckling are getting caught in the wire and dying.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Mar 9, 2009)

do you know if it is ok to use treated lumber?


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 9, 2009)

I wouldn't think so, I have always used rough sawn cypress.

Checkout this piece I found in an article.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 28, 2017)

Good info


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Mar 29, 2017)

I put two coats of wood sealer on all of the outside of the boxes I build. Works well too.


----------

